

Show HN: StoryFunded.com - Crowdfunding for Authors - rosstamicah
http://www.storyfunded.com/beta

======
replicatorblog
I think the text based nature of the site is a challenge you need to overcome
- Why would I want to read any of these descriptions? A few thoughts for
solutions:

\- Let people upload cover art: This will let people who have decent design
chops/family in the business/etc. Stand out a little more. And as Amanda
Hocking's books show the cover can be a stock image with a genre appropriate
font well within the means of anyone with PowerPoint.

\- "This + That" pitches: I know some VCs and Hollywood types love this format
e.g. Alien is "Jaws in Space". What if you could pull in a couple images from
Amazon to illustrate that this pitch is for a book that is sort of like "Game
of Thrones" meets Robert Ludlum.

\- Author photos: let the authors make connections with the sponsors. Let them
tell their stories "I'm a stay at home mom who has been dreaming about this
book for a decade"

\- Rewards: Galley copies if it gets published, Buy the "For:" in the front,
etc.

~~~
jeromec
These are great ideas, thanks! You have a good point about the marketability
perception of the site. We may have to make the site more appealing to less
casual readers. We will be watching to see how things play out with reader
interest.

------
waterlesscloud
Why would an author use this and not the better known site Kickstarter?

~~~
jeromec
Several reasons. First, we're focused only on books. A talented author can
build a fan base and even early market demand. Also, Kickstarter manually
approves which projects are accepted (about 80 per week I believe). With
StoryFunded the community decides what is worthy.

~~~
aristus
I don't think that's what the OP is asking. Why would someone take the time
and effort to post on this unknown site, when there is another, much larger
site with millions of dollars' worth of investors?

A talented author can build a fan base anywhere, but it's easier where there
are already potential fans. This site looks like there are six (6) story
pitches total, and probably as many users.

I'm not knocking the idea, I'm asking what you intend to do to compete with
the incumbents. "Different features, more focus" is not sufficient.

~~~
jeromec
We're not really competing with Kickstarter. An author could use both sites,
for example (if Kickstarter decides to feature their project).

We think it's pretty hard for authors to make their work stand out among so
much noise, including the increase in self-published work on sites like Lulu.
Our site is meant to allow great writing to be found and showcased as evident
by the funding it receives.

Yes, our site is pretty bare right now as we just went live a few hours ago.
However, in our short existence we've had very positive interest from authors,
readers, and others.

